# what hand call to get



## kelton1491 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im looking for a new hand call and was wanting to know what to get? :eyeroll:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Critter Call by Carlton's Calls IMO is far above the rest. I'm sure you will get many different responses to this post. All I have ever hunted with has been hand calls. There are a ton out there and I'v tried most all of them and like I said I feel Critter Calls are far superior than the rest. There cheap so buy a bunch and see what works best for you. I would definately go with an open reed call. Closed reed calls freeze up as soon as the temp drops below freezing and become useless.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Critr Calls


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

They all work, it's the person using the hand call that makes the difference. 
To say one call is better then another would be like asking what caliber is best for coyotes? You'll never get a right answer.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

Randy Anderson Signature Primos calls... easy to call with for frist timers like me


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I would also recommend the primos/randy anderson line of calls... preferably the lil' dog... :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Another vote for Crit R Calls.


----------



## kiddmen57 (Oct 13, 2006)

make that another for the crit R call.

my favorite.

its the gree one, second from left.










left is a howler, the black is a tweety, and then a closed reeed call with a mouse reed in the other end. stops em when they get in close. 
dont really like the closed reed call that much, less volume and less control.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kiddmen57

Your lanyard setup looks about identical to mine, except instead of the closed reed I carry a Crit R Call Songdog. To me it's a howler and distress call in one.

One tip with teh Crit R Calls. You don't want to lose them, so heres what I do. I take those green castration bands and put TWO of them on the call body right by the coyote head sticker on the call. It is pretty hard to get them stretched up on there (watch your fingers!). But once you get two on there you can put your lanyard loop between them and you won't lose your favorite call.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah no kidding i lost my crit R' call MAGNUM, or thought i did i ended up hunting one stand wlakin 2 miles back to the truck then getting to the truck saying o SH*T, lucky me it just snowed  follwed my tracks back and found it!!!! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You walk 2 MILES to get to your stand. You don't need to do that you know.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

So far I really like johnny stewart calls I have a PC-1 and PC-7 rabbit distress and Mac daddy howler!! The PC-7 is a closed reed and is weather resistant. Cost me $9.99


----------



## kelton1491 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys i have been in alaska for the last while


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

There will probably be times when I could get two miles from my truck this coming winter when I'm calling along the river. I will just keep working farther down the stream (and from the road). Though I don't think I will get quite two miles away though. Maybe 3/4.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I like critr calls too. The magnum is the one I use. I find it easy to blow through and make good sounds. I also like the Ki-Yi. It has worked really well for me. My next favorite one is probably the red desert howler. It really adds distance to the howl.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

johnny stewart PC-3 jackrabbit distress open reed call. I find it makes the most realistic sound. I also use the Lil-dog and the hot-dog.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

i swear by the raspy coaxer by primos here in the eastern states


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that Magnum is quite the deal for a cheap howler. I think I will have to pick up another one for a spare next time I see one for sale!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ill buy the last one again so you cant have any haha


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't expect anything less from Red River material. oke: :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My favorite factory call is definetaly the Crit'r Call Standard. It's an easy to blow on call, it's loud, it's easy to learn on and it does a great howl and can still do a great distress. I'm not a huge fan of the Randy Anderson calls. I started on a HotDog and that things SUCKED to learn on. If I where to recomend any of the RA/Primos calls, it'd be the Lil' Dog but that one doesn't come close to any of the Crit'r Calls.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Burnham Brothers WF-4 deluxe. It is a closed reed call, but it's awesome. It makes the best cottontail in distress sound, and I am a call freak. I do have a critter call, and it is very nice. I like the way you can move the rubber ring to vary the pitch. But I promise if you pay $13.50 and have WF-4 Deluxe added to your arsenal, you will have success.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Tally-ho anyone?

The Tally-ho by Tal Lockwood is the cheapest call out there at 5.95 at Cabelas and as good as a Critr-call and way better than most calls. Will also howl very well. Only thing bad about it and the Critr-call is no lanyard ring. You have to drill a bootlace sized hole in the end of them but otherwise both excellent calls. I have just had more luck with the Tally-ho but I probably just use it more. Its my "go to" call.

I have to say tho that If you want to see the Critr-calls in action, pick up a Predatorquest DVD. Les Johnson sure seems to get-r-done with it and it was Randy Anderson with the Tally-ho on Calling all coyotes I and II. Both testaments to great time proven calls.

Jaybic

Jaybic


----------

